# 누나는 집에 있으에요. 이층에서 공부하세요.



## ハチ子

is for an older sister the honorific verb too much?
I am sure the verb would be right if the speaker was talking about his father, mother or grandparents, or about a teacher.
But what about older brothers and sisters? ^__^
thank you


----------



## boomluck

Yes, it is too much. We don't normally use the honorific verb to siblings. At least, in this era.


----------



## ハチ子

if talking of mother and father and teachers, do you still use the honorific verb? ^_^ boomluck, thank you so much!!!


----------



## Better Eng

ハチ子 said:


> if talking of mother and father and teachers, do you still use the honorific verb? ^_^ boomluck, thank you so much!!!


To parents, teachers, all seniors and elders, we usually use the honorific verb. We also the honorific verb to someone who we don't know well or are not too close, no matter how old he/she is. So basically, it's better to use the honorific verb in daily life only except talking with very close friends.
In my case, I use honorific words to my parents, teachers, bosses in my company, customers (younger or not), colleagues and so on all the time.

But I use a semi(?)-honorific  to my elder brother. Sometimes use honorific, sometimes use very friendly speech. It doesn't mean I don't respect him, but just it shows how close our relationship is between us.

Have a good day!


----------



## boomluck

I do use the honorific verb when talking about my mom, dad, or a person older than me.

어머니는 2층에 계세요.
아버지는 방에서 주무세요.
누나는 학교에서 공부해요.(not 공부하세요)

In Korean, there is a strange thing about the honorific verb. 

아버지 : 누나 어디갔니?
나 : 누나는 학교에 갔어요.

나의 친구: 너희 누나 어디갔어?
나 : 누나 학교 갔어.

할머니 : 아빠 어디갔니?
나 : 아버지는 일 하러 나가셨어요.

There could be more than 3 people in a conversation, i.e. the speaker, the listener, and the subject of the topic. The speaker has to think of all the relationship between the two. I hope I can explain about it clearly, but it is out of my ability for now. XD But thanks to the time, nowadays, this complicated rule is being disappeared, so it would be less stressful for you to organize the concept.


----------



## Adriana coreana

@boomluck
when 할머니 asks about your father you shouldn't use the honorific because the listener's position is higher than your father. 
we should say "할머니, 아버지는 일하러 나갔어요". It's not rude but it IS a polite way to speak in Korean.


----------



## boomluck

Adriana coreana said:


> @boomluck
> when 할머니 asks about your father you shouldn't use the honorific because the listener's position is higher than your father.
> we should say "할머니, 아버지는 일하러 나갔어요". It's not rude but it IS a polite way to speak in Korean.



Oh, yes. You are right. '나갔어요' is more suitable.
Thank you for the correction.


----------

